# x10 protour cutting



## str8arrow (Jul 25, 2002)

On the Pro Tours you only cut from the front of the shaft! On the X-10 we used to cut about an inch off of the back and the rest off of the front!


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Oops, think you meant to say cut from the rear (nock end) on Protours...that is the only end you cut on those. You can mix the X-10 cuts per preference, I to keep a little cut from either end, but don't cut much personally for the length I use and tip weight, there are cut limits per the spine you are using as well, see Easton charts for the specs. Most novice shooters I see have them cut way too short for what they are designed for and the carbon gets exposed more than it should...give Easton a shout, they are the source and will dial you right in. Ryan


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

rossing6 said:


> Oops, think you meant to say cut from the rear (nock end) on Protours...that is the only end you cut on those. You can mix the X-10 cuts per preference, I to keep a little cut from either end, but don't cut much personally for the length I use and tip weight, there are cut limits per the spine you are using as well, see Easton charts for the specs. Most novice shooters I see have them cut way too short for what they are designed for and the carbon gets exposed more than it should...give Easton a shout, they are the source and will dial you right in. Ryan




Absolutely Not.

X10 ProTour arrows should be ONLY cut from the front.










Do not cut cut ProTours in the back. If you do, you will LOSE significant stiffness.
Back end of a ProTour arrow is parallel wall construction, so this is where the stiffness of the arrow comes from.

Front end of a ProTour arrow tapers narrower and narrower, so the front end is the whippy end.
Cut the FRONT END of the ProTour arrow, and you gradually increase the stiffness of the arrow.


----------



## rossing6 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sorry I was tired, I realized my mistake misreading your post and deleted mine, however it appeared again...apologies all around...Ryan


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

as said already, you only cut protours from the front.
also on such a high value arrow make sure you square the back and front.
finally insure you have weighed and matched all components,


----------

